# Game 16: NO/Oklahoma City Hornets @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

NO/OKlahoma City Hornets 6-7 *@* Denver Nuggets 8-7

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Wednesday, November 30, 2005
*TV:* CST, Altitude
*Location:* Pepsi Center, Denver, Colorado​
*NO/Oklahoma City Hornets*






































*Projected NO/Oklahoma City Hornets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 3 Chris Paul 6-0 175 5/6/85 R Wake Forest 
*SG* - 23 J.R. Smith 6-6 220 11/9/85 1 None 
*SF* - 10 Bostjan Nachbar 6-9 221 7/3/80 3 None 
*PF* - 30 David West 6-9 240 8/29/80 2 Xavier 
*C* - 42 P.J. Brown 6-11 239 10/14/69 12 Louisiana Tech

*NO/Oklahoma City Hornets Reserves*
12 Chris Andersen FC 6-10 220 7/7/78 4 Blinn College
32 Sean Banks F 6-8 210 1/20/85 R Memphis 
45 Rasual Butler SF 6-7 205 5/23/79 3 La Salle 
5 Speedy Claxton PG 5-11 170 5/8/78 4 Hofstra 
24 Desmond Mason GF 6-5 222 10/11/77 5 Oklahoma State 
1 Kirk Snyder SG 6-6 225 6/5/83 1 Nevada

*NO/Oklahoma City Hornets Players Stats:*










*NO/Oklahoma City Head Coach:*








*Byron Scott*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Denver Nuggets*










*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
PG - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
SG - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
SF - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
PF - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati 
C - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries*
SF 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse is *probable*
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State


*---------------------------------------------------------------*​
Hornets fans and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: 

All Hornets fans you are more than welcomed to post your throughts and feelings about the game here! Good Luck to you as well. :biggrin: 

The Nuggets lead this series 1-0 early on in the season. No doubt in my mind the Nuggets really need this game to bounce back from their ugly loss against the Nets. However the Hornets are playing much better ball this season. So this should be a good game. Carmelo Anthony right now is day to day. However I doubt he will be playing in this game. So the Nuggets really need to come together with their young leader out.

Hornets @ Denver Let's go!

Let's Go Nuggets!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> *@*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be a good game. Hopefully it will be interesting. The Hornets need this win to bounce back from the loss at Golden State and to get back to .500. J.R. needs to have a good game. Lately it's been all Paul and West. Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> This should be a good game. Hopefully it will be interesting. The Hornets need this win to bounce back from the loss at Golden State and to get back to .500. J.R. needs to have a good game. Lately it's been all Paul and West. Good luck! :biggrin:


I heard on the general board that the Hornets coach sat his starters the entire 4th quarter. So obviously they will be more than ready to make up for their embarrassing loss against the Warriors. The Nuggets are going to really have to come out with a lot of energy from the tip to finish to win this game.

Good Luck to you as well.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I wonder if Scott will have PJ or West guarding Kenyon. PJ has given Kenyon problems in the past and if that does happen, Karl better switch things and let Camby post up West every play.

I'm very concerned about the Nuggets lack of ability to defend speedy PGs


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I wonder if Scott will have PJ or West guarding Kenyon. PJ has given Kenyon problems in the past and if that does happen, Karl better switch things and let Camby post up West every play.
> 
> I'm very concerned about the Nuggets lack of ability to defend speedy PGs


Good observations cpawfan.

K-Mart didn't play against the Hornets in the first game. I believe it was Elson being guarded by West and PJ was guarding Camby. So if they keep to that it would seem K-Mart will be checked by West.

Also I don't think West Can keep up with Camby. So good call on your strategy to go to Camby. Also Elson did a good job against West. I remember West being very frustrated even though he had a good game statistically with 16 points and 9 Rebounds.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Melo hurt, See how the nuggets do this game. Hopefully Keyon can give the nuggets some bread for this game like he did last game. This is should be an easy win for the Nuggs


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

George Karl is serving one of a two game suspension tonight.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Melo is hurt... now the 3 position is not gonna play a big role for neither team(not great players)
The key for us is to defend Kenyon
You also have to watch out for Paul, the nuggetshad trouble defending him the last game


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Posted on the hornets board:


supermati said:


> JR is back, 16 pts, 4reb, 4 assists, 2 steals
> I'm liking this, Speedy is also being good tonight
> Also something we can't overlook is Paul with his nice 7 assists


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are leading 82 to 77 so far, let's see what Scott and Karl are planning


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I never ever want to see Scott Brooks as the fill in head coach again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A very dissapointing loss for the Nuggets tonight.

Nuggets lose 95 Hornets 102.

Kleiza got his first start tonight with Melo still out due to his injury. He had a decent game with 7 points and 6 rebounds. I like his shooting touch, but no doubt he is a role player still. We need Carmelo back soon.

Two really bright notes: Andre Miller was great on offense. Paul had no chance at being able to guard Miller.

Andre Millers stats: 33 Points on 12 for 18 shooting. 5 assists and 5 rebounds. A very good game by Miller.

Marcus Camby: 16 points 16 rebounds and 8 Blocked Shots. Camby was a monster again tonight.

I was most frustrated with the lack of energy by the Nuggets in the 2nd half. The entire first half for the most part we were running our fast break and pushing tempo. What happened ? I realize the Hornets started making shots, but they don't have great shot blocking ability we should of been pushing the ball at them for all 4 quarters.

Seems like the Nuggets lose their energy and edge during stretches in games. Something I hope will be addressed by Karl and company.

*box score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game photos*





































*Link to game re-cap from NBA.Com*

http://www.nba.com/games/20051130/NOKDEN/recap.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

supermati said:


> Posted on the hornets board:


Paul IMO had a decent over all game, but was abused by Miller who put up 33 points. I would say the guy from the Hornets that really gave it to us was Desmond Mason. He was huge in the 4th quarter. The Nuggets couldnt do anything to stop him. He had a very good game scoring a season high 26 points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I never ever want to see Scott Brooks as the fill in head coach again.


Coach Brooks is 0-3 as the Nuggets head coach this season. I'm not really sure what his deal is. He seems to be experimenting with to many different lineups. Anyone else notice this? By the way doesn't Brooks have a good reputation as one of the best assistant coaches in the league ? Most speculate he will become a head coach some time in the NBA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> George Karl is serving one of a two game suspension tonight.


Yep, and it really showed tonight that we need him out there. Brooks isn't getting it done.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Coach Brooks is 0-3 as the Nuggets head coach this season. I'm not really sure what his deal is. He seems to be experimenting with to many different lineups. Anyone else notice this? By the way doesn't Brooks have a good reputation as one of the best assistant coaches in the league ? Most speculate he will become a head coach some time in the NBA.


I didn't get to see the game, but in talking with a Hornets friend that was watching the game, he was completely baffled by the lineups Brooks was using.

Was Kenyon hurting a lot during the game? I saw that he played limited minutes and a large chunk came in the 4th quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I didn't get to see the game, but in talking with a Hornets friend that was watching the game, he was completely baffled by the lineups Brooks was using.
> 
> Was Kenyon hurting a lot during the game? I saw that he played limited minutes and a large chunk came in the 4th quarter.


Coach Brooks said after the game that Kenyon is still fighting through his soreness. My translation is simple Kenyon Martin isnt' healthy, and it looks like he will be fighting through pain all year. At least thats the early season indication. Kenyon was playing very well early on, but lost his explosiveness as the game went on. I at first thought maybe it was just fatigue, but it seems it's his knee.


----------

